# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Wie geht es weiter?

## WenerR.

Hallo,

im Dez. 2008 wurde mir die Prostata entfernt (PSA - Chronik ist hinterlegt). Der Operateur meinte nach der Op: "Aufgrund der vielen Biopsien (ca. 70 Proben) war die Op schwierig; Nerverhalt war nicht möglich." Bei der Entlassung meinte der Operateur auf meine Frage zur Inkontinenz: "Warten Sie mal ein Jahr, sollten Sie dann noch Probleme haben, so melden Sie sich wieder bei mir. Wir schauen dann, was sich machen lässt."

Mit seiner Prognose zur Ink. hat er rechtbehalten - ich bin trotz AHB und regelmäßigem Training noch stark inkontinent. Mein Urologe wollte mich bei der letzten Nachsorgeuntersuchung (PSA < NWG) zur Blasenspiegelung in die Klinik überweisen. Auf meine Frage: "Was bringt mir die Spiegelung?" meinte er: "Wir wissen dann, wie der Muskel aussieht und wir können über einen künstlichen Schließmuskel nachdenken. Ich habe die Spieglung (vorläufig) abgelehnt, da ich mich mit einem künstl. Schließmuskel frühestens nach einem jahr nach Op beschäftigen will.


Meine Fragen:
sind die vielen Biopsien ursächlich für meine Beschwerden?hat jemand Erfahrung mit einer zweiten Reha? Sollte diese in derselben Kureinrichtung durchgeführt werden, wie die AHB? Wird dabei nicht nur das Programm des ersten Aufenthalts wiederholt?welche Möglichkeiten (außer künstl. Muskel) bleiben mir?Bei den Antworten, bitte nicht zu stark in die Vergangeheit schauen (zu früh operiert, Biopsien waren unnötig etc.) - leben kann man nur vorwärts; deshalb ist für mich interessanter: Wie geht es weiter?

Auf Eure/Ihre Antworten bin ich gespannt.

Wener

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wener,
um etwas mehr zur Inkontinenz sagen zu können, würde mich noch Dein Gewicht im Verhältnis zur Körpergröße interessieren. Vor allem Übergewichtige haben mehr Probleme wieder kontinent zu werden.

Ob durch die häufigen Biopsien auch der untere Schließmuskel getroffen und betroffen ist, ließe sich tatsächlich nur über eine Urethroskopie herausfinden.
Dieses *Biofeedback* kann auch anzeigen, ob das Inkontinenztraining richtig erfolgt.

Es ist durchaus möglich, dass Dir nicht der richtige Trainer zur Verfügung stand. *Der blaue Ratgeber Nr. 17* zeigt Dir ganz am Ende auf, wie wichtig die richtige Trainingsmethode für den Mann ist.

Wenn Du eine zweite Reha anstrebst, würde ich Dir die Kliniken Wildetal oder Quellental in Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen empfehlen.

Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, melde Dich bitte wieder.
Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich WenerR,



> Es ist durchaus möglich, dass Dir nicht der richtige Trainer zur Verfügung stand. *Der blaue Ratgeber Nr. 17* zeigt Dir ganz am Ende auf, wie wichtig die richtige Trainingsmethode für den Mann ist.
> 
> Wenn Du eine zweite Reha anstrebst, würde ich Dir die Kliniken Wildetal oder Quellental in Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen empfehlen.
> 
> Wenn Du weitere Fragen hast, melde Dich bitte wieder.
> Herzliche Grüße Heribert


Nach allem was ich gehört und selbst in der Wildetal Klinik mit trainiert habe tendiere ich mehr zu Wildetal Klinik!

Das im "Der blaue Ratgeber Nr. 17" auf Seite 93 entwickelte "Kontinenztraining für Männer" hat der Physiotherapeut W. Ide und Dr. Vahlensieck entwickelt und zusammengestellt! Überlegenswert ist es allemal und operiert ist schnell, was daraus kommt weiß man auch nicht!
Alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Heribert, hallo Helmut2,

Übergewicht: meine Größe: 182 cm; Gewicht: 81 kg ---- Übergewicht scheidet als Ursache wohl aus.

Biofeedback: Ich habe 3 Monate mit Biofeedback zur Unterstützung des Trainings gearbeitet. War hilfreich, jedoch auch nicht mehr.

Blauer Ratgeber: Ich habe die AHB im "Wildetal" bei Herrn Ide absolviert. Versuche seitdem das Training nach den Vorgaben auszuführen.

Verletzung des Schließmuskels durch Biopsie: Ich bin med. Laie, habe dies jedoch bisher nicht in Betracht gezogen. Ich glaube viel eher, daß evt. bei der Op der Schließmuskel beschädigt wurde - vielleicht war dies nicht vermeidbar aufgrund der Vernarbungen durch die vielen Stanzen. Es ist mir schon klar, daß eine Spiegelung mehr Klarheit bringen würde. Aber was mache ich mit dem Wissen? Bleibt dann nur ein künstlicher Muskel? 

Zweite Reha: Hast Du oder ein anderer Forumsteilnehmer Erfahrungen mit der 2. Reha im Wildetal? Wird dann das weitgehend ident. Programm der AHB durchgezogen oder gibt es neue Anregungen etc.?

Gruß Wener

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Wener,
allem Anschein nach, hast Du das Training bei nur mäßigem Erfolg gemacht. Ich war in der Klinik Quellental und konnte beobachten, was mit den Leuten an Therapie gemacht wurde. Sie unterschied sich nicht wesentlich von der, einer Primär-AHB. Trotzdem würde ich Dir empfehlen, diesen Versuch zu machen und dabei die Klinik Quellental anzusteuern.
Es mag sein, dass die Methoden von Wildetal und Quellental sich ähneln. Mein Einzeltherapeut hatte auf jeden Fall eine etwas abweichende Methode selbst entwickelt (*Inkontinenztherapie n. Lopez*). 
Du schreibst, dass Biofeedback zur Unterstützung des Schließmuskeltrainings erfolgt ist. Es gibt dabei ein rein manuelles Verfahren, bei der die Schließmuskeltätigkeit per Hand zwischen Anus und Schambein überwacht wird und ein videoassistiertes Verfahren, bei dem mittels Kamera die Schließmuskeltätigkeit über die Harnröhre überwacht und korrigiert werden kann.

Wurde das Biofeedback bei Dir denn videoassistiert durchgeführt? Dabei hätte man doch erkennen müssen, ob der untere Schließmuskel geschädigt ist! Das würde eine weitere Spiegelung erübrigen. Das *viedioassistierte Verfahren* wird auf jeden Fall in der Klinik Quellental praktiziert. Vielleicht bring ja eine zweite AHB in dieser Klinik den Durchbruch.

Ich denke, erst wenn alle Möglichkeiten ausgelotet bzw. abgearbeitet sind, solltest Du Dich um invasivere Therapien bemühen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo,

Heribert: kleine Klarstellung zum Thema "Biofeedback": Bei dem mir von der Klinik zur Verfügung gestellten Gerät handelt es sich um eine Rektalsonde, über die Signale optisch an einem Anzeigegerät angezeigt werden. Die Stärke der Signale hängt von der Muskelspannung ab. Prinzip ist klar, jedoch ist immer die Frage, welcher Muskel wird angespannt und damit angezeigt. Ich glaube jedoch, dass ich im Rahmen es Trainings gelernt habe, den Schließmuskel gezielt anzuspannen.

Ich war heute wieder zur Nachuntersuchung (PSA-Kontrolle) beim Urologen. Nach der kurzen Diskussion meiner weiterhin vorhandenen Inkontinenz forderte er mich auf, mich auf seine Liege zu legen. Kurze Kontrolle per Ultraschall der Blase (leer). Er begann dann ohne weitere Erläuterung eine kleine Apparatur vorzubereiten. Auf meine Frage, was jetzt folgt, antwortete er: "Ich will mal reinschauen". Er könne dann mehr über den Zustand des Schließmuskels aussagen. 

Ich weigerte mich, diese Untersuchung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt an mir vornehmen zu lassen. Meine Begründung ist: Ein negatives Ergebnis bedeutet, über eine Entscheidung über Einbau eines künstlichen Schließmuskels oder eines "Bandes" (Aussage des Urologen) nachzudenken. Dies ist mir noch zu früh. Wir sind dann verblieben, dass ich eine Überweisung in die Klinik bekomme. Ich will bei dieser Gelegenheit mit den Ärzten der Klinik, in der die Op durchgeführt wurde, diskutieren, warum bei mir die Inkontinenz so lange anhält. Leider ist aus mir nicht bekannten Gründen der mich damals operierende Oberarzt nicht mehr an der Klinik. Des weiteren will ich über eine evt. sinnvolle zweite Reha diskutieren. Dies macht aus meiner Sicht jedoch nur Sinn, wenn ich während der Reha etwas Neues erfahre oder lerne.

Haltet Ihr mein Vorgehen für sinnvoll oder habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht, die mir weiterhelfen könnten?

Gruß
WenerR.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner



> Ich weigerte mich, diese Untersuchung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt an mir vornehmen zu lassen. Meine Begründung ist: Ein negatives Ergebnis bedeutet, über eine Entscheidung über Einbau eines künstlichen Schließmuskels oder eines "Bandes" (Aussage des Urologen) nachzudenken.


Oder darüber nachzudenken was läuft beim Training falsch!



> Dies ist mir noch zu früh. Wir sind dann verblieben, dass ich eine Überweisung in die Klinik bekomme. Ich will bei dieser Gelegenheit mit den Ärzten der Klinik, in der die Op durchgeführt wurde, diskutieren, warum bei mir die Inkontinenz so lange anhält.


Sollte es sich um Trainingsfehler handeln, verstreicht wichtige Zeit, während der Schließmuskel weiter verkümmert.



> Haltet Ihr mein Vorgehen für sinnvoll oder habt Ihr andere Erfahrungen gemacht, die mir weiterhelfen könnten?


Siehe oben!

Gruß, Heribert

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Wener, als ich 2003 inkontinent nach OP zur AHB antrat, fragte mich gleich am Anfang die Urologin, ob ich beim Wasserlassen den Strahl per Schließmuskel unterbrechen könne. Nach meinem Ja sagte sie: "Dann kriegen wir sie auch wieder dicht". So war dann auch und ist es nach wie vor.

Deshalb frage ich Dich jetzt auch: Kannst Du den Wasserstrahl völlig unterbrechen und wie trainierst du?

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,

klare Antwort "jein"; d. h. während der AHB ging es nicht, jetzt geht es in der Regel auch nicht, gelegentlich unter größter Anstrengung für ein/zwei Sekunden (wahrscheinlich vom Füllungsgrad und von dem Allgemeinzustand abhängig).

Ich trainiere nach den Vorgaben von Ide (AHB war im "Wildetal"). Akkupunktur mache ich nicht (mir fehlt der Glaube an diese Methode).

Gruß Wener

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, grüß Dich WenerR,

wenn Dir dies alles widerfahren ist, was Du hier schilderst...
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...92&postcount=5
...braucht man sich nicht wundern, daß auch der Harnschließmuskel beim biopsieren bzw. operieren auch was abbekommen hat!


> von WenerR: Ich trainiere nach den Vorgaben von Ide (AHB war im "Wildetal"). Akkupunktur mache ich nicht (mir fehlt der Glaube an diese Methode).


Es ist dein Recht an dieser Methode zu zweifeln weil Du es nicht zu einer Kontinenz gebracht hast aber glaube mir, es ist die beste Methode dicht zu werden!

Nur ein Zufall oder durch eine erneute OP durch ein künstlichen Harnschließmuskel den Natürlichen zu ersetzen, wird Dich schließlich zur Kontinenz führen!
Alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Helmut2,




> Es ist dein Recht an dieser Methode zu zweifeln weil Du es nicht zu einer Kontinenz gebracht hast aber glaube mir, es ist die beste Methode dicht zu werden!
> 
> 
> 
> Nur ein Zufall oder durch eine erneute OP durch ein künstlichen Harnschließmuskel den Natürlichen zu ersetzen, wird Dich schließlich zur Kontinenz führen!


*Woher hast Du diese Erkenntnis? Kannst Du mir eine Studie o.ä. nennen über die Erfolge der Akupunktur?*

*Ich halte nichts von Zufällen. Ich glaube (und hoffe) immer noch, dass mit systematischem Training eine Verbesserung erzielt wird.*

Gruß Wener

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter aus Husum,
> 
> klare Antwort "jein"; d. h. während der AHB ging es nicht, jetzt geht es in der Regel auch nicht, gelegentlich unter größter Anstrengung für ein/zwei Sekunden (wahrscheinlich vom Füllungsgrad und von dem Allgemeinzustand abhängig).
> 
> Ich trainiere nach den Vorgaben von Ide (AHB war im "Wildetal"). Akkupunktur mache ich nicht (mir fehlt der Glaube an diese Methode).
> 
> Gruß Wener


Halle Wener, wenn Du jetzt nach etwa einem dreiviertel Jahr noch keine deutliche Verbesserung durch das Kontinenztraining erreicht hast, dann wird es doch nötig werden, einmal nachzusehen, wie die Innenseite der Harnröhre im Schließmuskelbereich aussieht. 

Eine defekte Harnröhre beim Schließmuskel sieht von innen etwa so aus, das muss natürlich nicht auch bei Dir genauso sein: 



Eine intakte Harnröhre:



Was mich stutzig macht ist, dass Du nur unter höchster Anstrengung den Harnstrahl kurz unterbrechen kannst.

Mein Vorschlag ist, dass Du Dich nach einem Spezialisten für Harninkontinenz nach RPE umschaust, der dann eine spezielle Diagnostik durchführt. Je nachdem, wo Du wohnst, könnte ich Dir evtl. Adressen geben. Nicht zuletzt mithilfe dieses Forum wurde auch schon bei schier hoffnungslosen Fällen geholfen, so weit will ich bei Dir gar nicht denken.

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Wener,



> *Woher hast Du diese Erkenntnis? Kannst Du mir eine Studie o.ä. nennen über die Erfolge der Akupunktur?*Gruß Wener


Es ist nicht Akupunktur sondern Akupressur! 

Die Akupressur soll besonders die unbewusst gesteuerten Kontinenzsysteme unterstützen.
Sie ersetzt die praktischen Übungen nicht, sondern ergänzt diese.
Meine Anmerkung: Wenn die Prostata entfernt worden ist wurde auch
unbewusst gesteuerte Schließmuskel unter Umständen mit weg operiert und somit hilft eine Akupressur nicht!
Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem bewussten Schließmuskel, der kann trainiert
werden!

So habe ich es in meiner Anleitung "Kontinenztraining für Männer" im letzten Absatz geschrieben und da hilft Dir beide Systeme "Akupunktur und Akupressur" nichts, denn der Mensch hat  zwei Nervensysteme
Gruß, Helmut

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Mitbetroffene und Interessierte,

nach längerer Pause will ich einen kurzen "Zustandsbericht" geben.
Zuerst der "Wasserstandsbericht" (Galgenhumor ist erlaubt?): Ich bin weiterhin stark inkontinent. Vorlagentest in den letzten Tagen/Wochen ergaben 500 - 700g/24 Std.

Aufgrund der erhaltenen Infos und PN's habe ich in der Zwischenzeit folgende "Aktivitäten" entwickelt:
- Überweisung von meinem Urologen an sehr erfahrenen Oberarzt der Klinik, in der ich operiert worden bin.
- Gespräch war mit OA war sehr informativ, leider aber auch nicht sehr ermutigend. Er führte mir den künstlichen Sphinkter vor und erläuterte mir seine Funktion. Er schlug vor, daß ich 12 Monate nach Op mich damit beschäftigen soll (wäre Jan. 2010). Die Voruntersuchungen (Blasenspieglung, urodyn. Tests etc.) wären also Anfang Jan. fällig.
- Gespräch mit Leiter der örtl. SHG (Gruß an BurgerH.) war ebenfalls informativ, jedoch auch nicht wirklich ermutigend. Lösung für mein Problem'chen scheint nur die erneute Op mit Einsatz der Prothese zu sein.
- Besuch der Kongresses der Deutschen Inkontinenzgesellschaft in Mannheim. Weitere Infos erhalten. Gutes Gespräch bei AMS (künstl. Schließmuskel) mit Betroffenem; d. h. Nutzer des künstl. Sphinkters. Er riet zur Op.
- Planung einer weiteren Reha - jedoch in einer anderen Klinik als AHB. Eine (weitgehende) Wiederholung der AHB bringt mir wahrscheinlich nichts. Bei einem Telefongespräch mit einem Arzt einer anderen Klinik erhielt ich positive Rüchmeldung - er sieht noch Chancen, an der Op vorbeizukommen. Reha ist noch nicht genehmigt.

Ich plane folgendes Vorgehen:
- Reha durchführen (soweit sie genehmigt wird). Davor wahrscheinlich die Voruntersucheungen in der Klinik (s. o.)
- Sollte Reha keine Verbesserung bringen und keine neuen Hoffnungen, dann werde ich mich ernsthaft mit dem künstl. Sphinkter beschäftigen.

Warum dieser Zwischenbericht? 
- Vielleicht können manche Betroffene ihr "Tröpfeln" etwas "lockerer einschätzen".
- vielleicht erhalte ich von den Experten doch noch Infos/Tips, die mir weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße
Wener

----------


## corvus

Jetzt muss ich auch mal einmischen um schon vorher Bescheid zu wissen was da kommen KANN
Also verliert man den Urin dann ständig, oder füllt sich die Blase und man kann es dann nicht halten?
Fühlt sich das Müssen dann anders an als vor der OP?
Mir macht hier das evl unkontrollierte Angst, ich bin ja heute ... auch oft in der misslichen Lage das Wasser zu lassen wenn man es eigentlich nicht lässt, wenn ich vorher die Lage einschätzen kann mit Inkowäsche, oder hinter jedem Baum, unangenehm und selten eben auch mal in die Hose ... eben weil sich meine jetzt schon zu kleine Blase oft sehr schnell füllt und es Zeitabschnitte von auch schon mal 10 Minuten gibt wo es raus muss, oder der Schmerzdrang zu große wird .. aber dieses kann ich weitestgehend selbst steuern ... kann im Fall des Falles selbst bestimmen wenn ich aufgebe ... aufgeben muss.

----------


## gerhard29

Zur Inkontinenz meine eigene Erfahrung. Als mir der Gartenschlauch gezogen wurde, hatte ich anschließend im Sitzen und Liegen keine Probleme. Aber beim Gehen. Da lief das Wasser nur so weg, ohne dass ich es merkte. Eine Woche zu Hause, 3-4 Vorlagen am Tag. Und die waren bei Spaziergängen klatschnass. Anschließend AHB, und ich dachte bei 3-4 Vorlagen am Tag sei ich gut. Falsch. Mehr Bewegung, mehr gehen und dann noch Gymnastik für Bauchoperierte, das hieß auch gleichzeitig mehr Vorlagen. 10 Stück am Tag. Ganz schön frustrierend war das. Bei der AHB machte ich auch die Erfahrung, dass Operationsmethode und Alter bei Inkontinez eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt. Ob Bauch-, da-Vinci, Damm- oder Laparoskopie, ob 50, 60, oder 70 Jahre alt (ach ja, ich bin 56) - alles spielt keine Rolle - auf den Einzelfall kommts drauf an. Manche hatten mehr Probleme, für manche war Inkontinenz ein Fremdwort.

Ich war 4 Wochen in der AHB, hab brav meine Beckenbodengymnastik gemacht, und am letzten Wochenende erlebte ich mein Chaoswochenende. Ich wollte einkaufen gehen. Gehstrecke 1,5 km. Und ich mußte sowohl auf dem Hin- als auch Rückweg 2 x fliegenden Wechsel der Vorlage machen, weil mir das Wasser fast die Knöchel runtergelaufen ist. Ich hab mir dann am Abend vor lauter Frust eine ganze Flasche Rotwein runtergezogen. Und siehe da, am anderen Tag hab ich, welch Wunder nur noch 3 Vorlagen benötigt. Als ich dann 4 Tage später nach Hause gefahren bin, war ich bei 2 am Tag.

Und dann mußte ich am ersten Tag nach der Heimfahrt gleich 9 Stunden arbeiten (selbständig). Trotz viel Bewegung mit Bücken, Strecken usw. bin ich mit 2 Vorlagen ausgekommen. So ging es dann die nächsten Wochen weiter. An manchen Tagen 2, aber auch oft nur eine Vorlage. Heute, 5 Monate nach der OP nehme ich nur eine Vorlage, wenn ich körperlich schwer arbeite - aus Sicherheitsgründen. Und das ständige Gerenne auf die Toilette hat sich wesentlich gebessert.

Dem Grunde nach braucht man Zeit und dann ist es sicherlich auch eine Kopfsache.
Also nicht verzweifeln. Bei einem dauert es nun mal länger, bei anderen wieder kürzer und andere hatten nie ein Problem damit.

Gruß

Gerhard

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner,

am 11.09.2009 hast Du hier deine großen Probleme mit der Inkontinenz geschildert. Von allen möglichen Seiten hast Du Hinweise bekommen. Dein größtes Problem schien mir, Deine Angst vor einer Spiegelung der Harnröhre und der dabei erfolgten Einsicht in die Tätigkeit des Schließmuskels. Jetzt endlich machst Du Dich auf, den entscheidenden Test der Funktionsfähigkeit des Schließmuskels im Jan 2010 durchführen zu lassen.
Sollte der Schließmuskel tatsächlich noch intakt sein, hast Du wertvolle Zeit verloren, das richtige Training durchzuführen. Ein insuffizienter Schließmuskel ist nur sehr schwer wieder zu aktivieren. Deshalb habe ich Dich zu Anfang des Threads auf die Dringlichkeit dieser Untersuchung, möglichst mit Kamera geführter Kontrolle, hingewiesen.
Meine Erfahrung bei allen schweren Errankungen ist, - und Inkontinenz zähle ich dazu, weil sie die Lebensqualität erheblich herabsetzt - sie umfassend zu diagnostizieren um deren Ursache offensiv behandeln zu können.
Mir selbst wäre der Termin im Januar zu spät! Für Deinen Galgenhumor bist Du noch viel zu jung.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## WenerR.

> Jetzt muss ich auch mal einmischen um schon vorher Bescheid zu wissen was da kommen KANN
> Also verliert man den Urin dann ständig, oder füllt sich die Blase und man kann es dann nicht halten?
> Fühlt sich das Müssen dann anders an als vor der OP?
> Mir macht hier das evl unkontrollierte Angst, ich bin ja heute ... auch oft in der misslichen Lage das Wasser zu lassen wenn man es eigentlich nicht lässt, wenn ich vorher die Lage einschätzen kann mit Inkowäsche, oder hinter jedem Baum, unangenehm und selten eben auch mal in die Hose ... eben weil sich meine jetzt schon zu kleine Blase oft sehr schnell füllt und es Zeitabschnitte von auch schon mal 10 Minuten gibt wo es raus muss, oder der Schmerzdrang zu große wird .. aber dieses kann ich weitestgehend selbst steuern ... kann im Fall des Falles selbst bestimmen wenn ich aufgebe ... aufgeben muss.


Hallo Corvus,
vorab zur Beruhigung: Nur bei 5 - 10 % ist die Inkontinenz nach REP ein "Dauerthema" - warum solltest Du gerade bei dieser kleinen Schar sein (wie ich es leider bin)?
Bei mir äußert sich die Inko wie folgt: Nachts keine Probleme; d. h. normaler Harndrang, auf dem Weg zur Toilette in Regel trocken (dies ist einer meiner Fortschritte, da dies anfangs nicht möglich war); Toilettengang 0 -2 mal/Nacht.
Untertags bei sitzender Tätigkeit geringe Verluste, sofern ich nach dem Sitzen sofort eine Toilette aufsuche. Bei Bewegung ständige Verluste, kein Harndrang; ich wechsle die Vorlagen im Abstand von 1 - 2 Std. Dies kann natürlich bei außerhäuslichen Aktivitäten zum Problem werden. Beim Sport natürlich ständige Verluste, ohne daß ich dies groß merke.

Gruß Wener

----------


## WenerR.

[quote=Heribert;45059]Hallo Werner,

am 11.09.2009 hast Du hier deine großen Probleme mit der Inkontinenz geschildert. Von allen möglichen Seiten hast Du Hinweise bekommen. Dein größtes Problem schien mir, Deine Angst vor einer Spiegelung der Harnröhre und der dabei erfolgten Einsicht in die Tätigkeit des Schließmuskels. Jetzt endlich machst Du Dich auf, den entscheidenden Test der Funktionsfähigkeit des Schließmuskels im Jan 2010 durchführen zu lassen.
Sollte der Schließmuskel tatsächlich noch intakt sein, hast Du wertvolle Zeit verloren, das richtige Training durchzuführen. Ein insuffizienter Schließmuskel ist nur sehr schwer wieder zu aktivieren. Deshalb habe ich Dich zu Anfang des Threads auf die Dringlichkeit dieser Untersuchung, möglichst mit Kamera geführter Kontrolle, hingewiesen.

Hallo Heribert,

vielen Dank für Deinen Kommentar. Die "Vorwürfe" halte ich für unberechtigt. Mein Weg war klar: Training nach Methode Ide; Erfolg abwarten (minimale Erfolge traten ein, leider nciht der große Durchbruch), mein Muskel ist also trainiert; nach ca. einem Jahr weitere Maßnahmen in Angriff nehmen. Wenn die Spieglung ergibt, dass der Muskel unwiderruflich beschädigt ist, was habe ich dann in dem Jahr verloren? Ich habe zumindest ein Jahr noch hoffen können - die Konsequenz (künstl. Sphinkter) wäre mir dann einige Monate früher klar geworden. Genau diese Konsequenz ist doch die "letze Maßnahme", die mir bleibt und die will ich doch noch schieben.

So, nun aber genug negative Gedanken. jetzt fahre ich mit meiner Frau mit der Eisenbahn zu meinem Sohn. Wenn Ihr einen Mann mit Rucksack im Zug trefft - da ist der Tagesvorrat der Vorlagen drin. 

Schöne Zeit und viele Grüße
Wener

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Corvus,
ich muss mich mal einmischen und fragen, zu welcher Therapie hast du dich denn entschieden, dass Du Dir jetzt schon Sorgen um die Kontinenz machst?
Du hättest, wie ich sehe, auch die Möglichkeit der Seedimplantation und da behälst Du Deine Prostata und die beiden Schließmuskel, sodass der Harnverlust und auch der Potenzverlust kein Thema sind.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Wener,
ich hätte Dich auch gefragt, ob der Schließmuskel arbeitet und warum der Urologe mit dem Zystoskop nicht schon früher den Schließmuskel in Augenschein genommen hat und ob und wie er arbeitet bzw.wie er verletzt ist.
Aber unabhängig davon habe ich von einer neuen Methode mit dem Einsetzen eines Gewebebandes gehört, die jetzt auch im Städtischen Krankenhaus Martha-Maria in Halle-Dölau angeboten wird. Vielleicht kannst Du da mal anrufen, ob dir geholfen werden kann.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner



> vielen Dank für Deinen Kommentar. Die "Vorwürfe" halte ich für unberechtigt. Mein Weg war klar: Training nach Methode Ide; Erfolg abwarten (minimale Erfolge traten ein, leider nciht der große Durchbruch), mein Muskel ist also trainiert;


Woher nimmst Du die Gewissheit, dass der untere Harnröhrenschließmuskel trainiert worden ist? Das kannst Du nicht wissen, weil eine dafür erforderliche bildgebende Diagnostik nicht stattgefunden hat. - Das ist mein Vorwurf.

Es ist zwar möglich, dass Du richtig trainiert hast. Genauso ist es aber auch möglich, das Du nur die gesamte Beckenbodenmuskulatur trainiert hast! Wenn dem so ist, hast Du wertvolle Zeit verloren das Training videoassistiert zu erlernen und durchzuführen.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hajoke

Heribert schrieb



> Es ist zwar möglich, dass Du richtig trainiert hast. Genauso ist es aber auch möglich, das Du nur die gesamte Beckenbodenmuskulatur trainiert hast! Wenn dem so ist, hast Du wertvolle Zeit verloren das Training videoassistiert zu erlernen und durchzuführen.


Wenn Wener erklärt, dass der Schließmuskel trainiert worden ist, dann musst Du das auch glauben. Vielleicht hattest Du bei Deiner OP mehr Glück nach 14 Tagen kontinent zu sein. Aber der Vorwurf, dass Wener  nur die Beckenbodenmuskulatur trainiert habe  ist unhaltbar. Was soll er denn sonst trainieren?
Ferner musst Du uns mal erklären, was Du unter dem Erlernen und Durchführen eines videoassistierten Training verstehst und wie man das zuhause dürchführen soll?
Auf Deine Antwort sind wir sehr gespannt.

----------


## Heribert

> .......
> Ferner musst Du uns mal erklären, was Du unter dem Erlernen und Durchführen eines videoassistierten Training verstehst und wie man das zuhause dürchführen soll?
> Auf Deine Antwort sind wir sehr gespannt.


Wenn ich nicht wüsste, von was ich schreibe, würde ich nicht so eindringlich darauf hingewiesen haben.
Es gibt urodynamische Messplätze bei denen der Betroffene, auf einem Monitor genau sehen kann, ob die Anspannung im Beckenboden auch den Schließmuskel erreicht. Weil man weiss, dass es für viele Menschen nicht einfach ist, sich darauf zu konzentrieren n u r den Harnröhrenschließmuskel anzuspannen, wurde diese Art des Anlernens eigens entwickelt.

Ich habe einen solchen Messplatz in der *Klinik Quellental* ansehen können. Dort wurde diese Methode genau erklärt. Ich habe mich auch mit Betroffenen unterhalten können, die ihre Trainingsfehler dadurch selbst erkennen und beheben konnten. Bei einem der Betroffenen setzte nach wenigen Tagen deutliche Besserung ein. Bei dem Anderen tat sich nichts, trotz richtigem Training und bei einem Weiteren, tat sich nichts weil der Schließmuskel vernarbt war.
Solche urodynamischen Messplätze zum videoassistierten Biofeedback gibt es übrigens an einigen guten Urologischen Kliniken. Im übrigen, könnte man mit jedem kameragesteuerten Endoskop, die gleiche Wirkung erzielen.

Hajoke, Du solltest in die Diskussion nichts hineiniterpretieren, was ich nicht gesagt habe. Außerdem ist Werner in der Lage für sich selbst zu antworten.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Heribert,
um es vorweg zu nehmen, Dein Vorwurf trifft auch mich. Wie Du aus meinem Beitrag im Thread "Anschlußheilbehandlung" vom 08.12.09, 22:38 Uhr entnehmen kannst, habe auch ich eine AHB in einer anderen Klinik in Reinhardshausen absolviert. Dort gibt es einen noch besseren Messtisch, der alle möglichen anderen Ursachen einer Inkontinenz analysieren kann. Dieser wurde aber  nicht in Anspruch genommen, da das angebotene und erlernte Kontinenztraining vollkommen ausreichte, um in kleinen Schritten die Kontinenz wieder zu erlangen. So bin ich guter Hoffnung, weil ich weiß einen starken aber nach "Sachse" geschlitzten Schließmuskel zuhaben und von dessen halben und minimalen Anspannung bald zu einer Anspannung entsprechend einem Wimpernschlag zurück zu kehren und das noch vorhandene Nachtröpfeln zu überwinden.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## Wycliff

oh man .. ich bin wirklich am Verzweifeln , ob diese OP wirklich die richtige 
war für mich .. oder ob eine Bestrahlung nicht doch besser gewesen wäre für mich ..
so ist es es doch nur Frust .. zum Kotzen

----------


## Heribert

> oh man .. ich bin wirklich am Verzweifeln , ob diese OP wirklich die richtige 
> war für mich .. oder ob eine Bestrahlung nicht doch besser gewesen wäre für mich ..
> so ist es es doch nur Frust .. zum Kotzen


Bitte sei so nett und schreibe doch die Dich betreffenden Artikel und Anmerkungen in dem, von Dir selbst angelegten Thema. So störst Du den Antwort-Verlauf der Fragen von WernerR.

Danke, Heribert

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Heribert, hallo Hajoke,

vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. 

Also ich glaube meine Schließmuskel inzwischen zu kennen bzw. zu fühlen, auch ohne bildgebendes Verfahren. 

Heribert, ich bin doch etwas "irritiert", daß Du die  Verfahren im "Quellental" so abhebst von den im "Wildetal" angewandten Verfahren: Beide Kliniken gehören bekanntlich zur gleichen Firma und sind ca. 200 m voneinander entfernt. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, daß zwischen beiden Kliniken ein Erfahrungsaustausch stattfindet. Es wäre doch sehr eigenartig, wenn ein so überlegenes Verfahren (wie Du es schilderst) nur in einer Klinik durchgeführt würde.

Ich bin über jeden Hinweis dankbar. Aus Euren Hinweisen plus meine eigenen Erkundigungen und Aussagen von Ärzten bilde ich mir meine Meinung. Die muß sich nicht unbedingt mit der Meinung eines Forumteilnehmers decken. Vorwürfe sind deswegen sicher nicht angebracht. 

Viele Grüße
WenerR.

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Werner, 

Ich stimme dir zu, wenn Du schreibst, in zwei Kliniken, die zum gleichen Unternehmen gehören, sei grundsätzlich mit den gleichen Behandlungsmethoden zu rechnen.

Aber: die Behandlungsmethoden werden von Menschen angewendet, und die sind nun einfach verschieden. Genauso verschieden, wie es auch die Patienten sind. Mit anderen Worten: Es kann durchaus sein, dass ein Therapeut sich mit einem Patienten so gut versteht, dass die Heilmethode ausgezeichnet wirkt; fehlt es aber an einer guten "Chemie" zwischen dem Therapeuten und dem Patienten, dann kann die gleiche Heilmethode ohne weiteres versagen.

Wir sollten, wenn wir Vergleiche ziehen, immer berücksichtigen, dass die Medizin keine exakte Wissenschaft sein kann, und dass die Menschen die sie anwenden und die Patienten, an denen sie angewandt wird, keineswegs immer gleich gut zusammenpassen.

Mit meinen besten Wünschen grüßt Dich

Jürg.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner



> Also ich glaube meine Schließmuskel inzwischen zu kennen bzw. zu fühlen, auch ohne bildgebendes Verfahren. 
> 
> Heribert, ich bin doch etwas "irritiert", daß Du die  Verfahren im "Quellental" so abhebst von den im "Wildetal" angewandten Verfahren: Beide Kliniken gehören bekanntlich zur gleichen Firma und sind ca. 200 m voneinander entfernt. Ich gehe einfach davon aus, daß zwischen beiden Kliniken ein.


mir liegt es fern, dich zu irgend einer Diagnostik bekehren zu wollen. Mir ist allerdings bekannt, dass zwischen den Leitern der beiden Häusern zumindest 2006 ein Konkurenzkampf bestand. Diese Konkurenz bestand einige Jahre zuvor noch nicht, wie aus vielen Beiträgen von "Helmut2" zu ermitteln ist. Deshalb verstehe ich Deine diesbezügliche Irritation.
Was ich nicht verstanden habe, ist Deine Sperre für eine bildgebende Diagnostik, die von Prof. Otto, dem med. Leiter der Klinik Quellental entwickelt und in therapeutische Konsequenzen umgesetzt wurde. - Bei andauernden Magenschmerzen verlässt Du Dich doch auch nicht auf Dein Gefühl oder das Abtasten durch den Arzt. - Es geht also ausschließlich um die bessere Diagnostik, um die therapeutischen Konsequenzen besser einordnen zu können.
Zum weiteren Verständnis empfehle ich noch diesen *KISP-Artikel* ab dem Absatz "Männer sind anders".

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> oh man .. ich bin wirklich am Verzweifeln , ob diese OP wirklich die richtige 
> war für mich .. oder ob eine Bestrahlung nicht doch besser gewesen wäre für mich ..
> so ist es es doch nur Frust .. zum Kotzen


Das können Sie jetzt nicht mehr ändern und die Antwort auf diese Frage werden Sie nie rausfinden.
Also sollten Sie jetzt das Beste daraus zu machen, von dem was Sie haben!

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Experten, Mitbetroffene und Interessierte,

in meinem Beitrag Nr. 14 habe ich ausführlich beschrieben, wie ich weiter vorgehen will um meine Inkontinenz vielleicht doch noch in den Griff zu bekommen. Vorgesehen und von drei Ärzten (Klinikarzt, mein ständiger Urologe, mein Hausarzt) auch empfohlen war eine Reha in einer von mir schon kontaktierten Fachklinik. Heute bekomme ich den Bescheid der Rentenversicherung: abgelehnt! 

Zitat aus einem Schreiben des Urologen an meinen Hausarzt: 
"Bei erneuter Vorstellung bei .... bezüglich der Inkontinenz war zu einer Sphinker-Implantation geraten worden, falls konservativ weiterhin keine Besserung erzielbar. Hierzu war zu einem nochmaligen Heilverfahren geraten worden."

Dieses Schreiben war Teil meines Reha-Antrages. Die Ablehnung erwischt mich auf dem falschen Fuß. Ich bin nicht gewohnt, um "etwas zu betteln". Ich überlege mir deshalb, ob ich Widerspruch einlegen soll. 

Welche Alternativen habe ich:
    - mit Inkontinenz leben (die Einschränkung der Lebensqualität ist 
      schwer zu verkraften) oder
    - jetzt einen künstlichen Sphinkter einsetzen lassen.
Ich suche nach einem anderen Weg. Für gute Ratschläge für meine Suche wäre ich dankbar.

Gruß Wener

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo Werner,
soweit mir bekannt stehen dir als krebspatient nach der AHB noch weitere 2 REHs zu dies ist gesetz, also widerspruch einlegen.
sollte dies nicht erfolg haben, gibt es noch die möglichkeit sich von der krankenkasse (also vom arzt) einweisen zu lassen. deine OP ist ja (erst) 12 monate her, also besteht doch noch die chance dass du ohne sphinkter zurechtkommst.
viele grüsse
sigi

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo SAG100,

ein Rechtsanspruch auf weiter Reha - Maßnahmen scheint nicht zu bestehen. Zitat aus dem Ablehnungsbrief zu meinem Antrag (Deutsche Rentenversicherung): "Ein Anspruch auf eine bestimmte Anzahl von Leistungen zur onkologischen Rehabilitation besteht nicht."

Ich werde wahrscheinlich im neuen Jahr doch Widerspruch einlegen - die vorgebrachte Begündung für die Ablehnung halte ich doch "für sehr eigenartig". Zitat aus dem Brief: "Eine weitere Leistung zur onkologischen Rehabilitation kann erbracht werden, wenn erhebliche Funktionsstörungen entweder durch die Tumorerkrankung selbst oder durch Komplikationen bzw. Therapiefolgen vorliegen".  "Nach den hier vorliegenden Unterlagen ... ergeben sich keine medizinischen Gründe für eine weitere Leistung ..." 

Ich halte meine Inkontinenz (logischerweise) für eine Therapiefolge (vor der Op war ich dicht). 

Da ich in der Zwischenzeit bis zu einer Entscheidung nicht untätig sein will, habe ich mir von meinem Urologen Yentreve verschreiben lassen. Nach den Feiertagen werde ich mit der Einnahme beginnen. Ergebnisse werde ich berichten - ist vielleicht auch für andere Betroffene von Interesse.

Viele Grüße
Wener

----------


## SAGI00

Hallo werner,
auf meiner AHB in aulendorf wurde uns von der leitung mitgeteilt, dass bei krebspatienten neben der AHB noch weitere 2 REHAs per gesetz definiert sind. wenn dies abgelehnt wird soll auf jeden fall widerspruch eingelegt werden. wichtig ist jedoch, dass vom arzt die inkontinenz bestätigt wurde und ggf der hinweis auf REHA mit speziellem kontinenztraining erforderlich ist!
ich selbst werden im neuen jahr auch nochmal beantragen mal sehen was da rauskommt!
viele grüsse und frohe tage sowie einen guten rutsch ins neue jahr
sigi

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo Wener,
ich kann dir nur raten, Widerspruch innerhalb von 4 Wochen einzulegen.
Auch ich habe nach meiner AHB in der Klinik am Kurpark (Reinhardshausen) nach einem Jahr die Möglichkeit, einen Antrag auf eine REHA in der gleichen Klinik ohne onkologischen Nachweis zu stellen.
Noch ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest
wünscht
Hajoke

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

wieder ein kurzer Zustandsbericht (vielleicht sind meine Erfahrungen auch für andere hilfreich):
- Yentreve: Nach 4 Wochen keine entscheidende Verbesserung erreicht; weiterhin 300 - 500 g/24 Std. in den Vorlagen. Medikament wieder abgesetzt - offensicht zu schnell. Urologe meinte: "Sie können Yentreve bei Bedarf nehmen und dann auch wieder aussetzen." Das ist Quatsch!
Ich habe auf jeden Fall nach dem plötzlichen Absetzen erhebliche Probleme (starkes erbrechen, Angstgefühle etc.). Beipackzettel unbedingt beachten.
- Reha: Widerspruch läuft. "Deutsche Rentenversicherung" will von mir bzw. dem Arzt wissen. ob "aktuell Tumorprogression vorliegt". Damit kann ich (zumindest bis jetzt) nicht dienen - mein "Problemchen" ist die Inkontinenz. Ich werde sehen, ob dies für eine Reha ausreicht.
- weiteres Vorgehen: Termin für Blasenspiegelung in der oper. Klinik ist festgelegt. Arzt sieht dies als Vorbereitung für den Einsatz eines künstl. Sphinkters. Für diese Entscheidung lasse ich mir Zeit und werde mir eine Zweitmeinung einholen.

Gruß Wener

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Mitbetroffene,

in meinem Beitrag vom Febr. habe ich die Blasenspieglung angekündigt. Sie hat vor längerer Zeit stattgefunden, seit ein paar Tagen liegt mir der Befund auch schriftlich vor. Der entscheidende Statz im endgülgtigen Ambulanzbrief lautet*: "Sphinkterkerbe bei 9 Uhr mit inkomplettem Sphinkterverschluß*". Meine Ahnungen haben sich damit bestätigt. Therapievorschlag: Implantation eines artefiziellen AMS-Sphinkters.
Wie geht es weiter: 
- Untersuchung in einer anderen Klinik um Zweitmeinung einzuholen. 
- möglichst viele Information über den Sphinkter sammeln: Ich suche Mitbetroffene, die einen künstl. Sphinkter (wenn möglich schon vor Jahren) implantiert bekommen haben. 

Viele Grüße
WenerR.

----------


## RalfDm

> Ich suche Mitbetroffene, die einen künstl. Sphinkter (wenn möglich schon vor Jahren) implantiert bekommen haben.


 Hallo WenerR,

wer suchet, der findet, nämlich im Forumextrakt:

http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa.../nw_inkon.html 

Ralf

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Ralf,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Ich habe vor einiger Zeit schon mails an Betroffene geschickt, die nach Ihrer Operation angeboten hatten, Ihre Erfahrungen weiterzugeben. Ich erhielt in keinem Fall eine Antwort. Ich will dies positiv deuten: Das Thema Inkontinenz ist für die Operierten kein Thema mehr, deshalb keine Reaktion auf meine mails. Trotzdem habe ich soeben eine weitere mail an einen Betroffenen gesendet und bin auf die Resonanz gespannt.

Nochmals vielen Dank!
WenerR.

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo Mitbetroffene,
> 
> in meinem Beitrag vom Febr. habe ich die Blasenspieglung angekündigt. Sie hat vor längerer Zeit stattgefunden, seit ein paar Tagen liegt mir der Befund auch schriftlich vor. Der entscheidende Statz im endgülgtigen Ambulanzbrief lautet*: "Sphinkterkerbe bei 9 Uhr mit inkomplettem Sphinkterverschluß*". Meine Ahnungen haben sich damit bestätigt. Therapievorschlag: Implantation eines artefiziellen AMS-Sphinkters.
> .


Bei einem inkompletten Versagen des Schliessmuskels = ein Teil funktioniert(!) 
sollte eigentlich NICHT gleich eine Prothese eingebaut werden.

- einfachste Variante: Versuch mit Kollagen/Hyaloronunterspritzung bei 9 Uhr. Damit kann getestet werden ob z.B. ein ProAct-Ballon helfen würde. Andererseits sind diese Substanzen nach 6 Monaten weg und hinterlassen ggf. keinen Schaden
- zweitens: Band-OPs (Reemex, Argus-Band)
- und erst wenn 1+2 versagt haben Prothese!

Gruss
fs

----------


## WenerR.

> Bei einem inkompletten Versagen des Schliessmuskels = ein Teil funktioniert(!) 
> sollte eigentlich NICHT gleich eine Prothese eingebaut werden.
> 
> - einfachste Variante: Versuch mit Kollagen/Hyaloronunterspritzung bei 9 Uhr. Damit kann getestet werden ob z.B. ein ProAct-Ballon helfen würde. Andererseits sind diese Substanzen nach 6 Monaten weg und hinterlassen ggf. keinen Schaden
> - zweitens: Band-OPs (Reemex, Argus-Band)
> - und erst wenn 1+2 versagt haben Prothese!
> 
> Gruss
> fs


Vielen Dank für diese wichtigen Hinweise.
Der beurteilende Arzt, der die Therapieempfehlung (künstl. Sphinkter) gegeben hat, hat mir dringend von der Collagenunterspritzung abgeraten. Er würde bei Korrektur-Operationen sehen, welche Probleme dadurch entständen. Auch von den Bändern riet er ab. Nach seiner Meinung ("ich habe sie früher selbst eingesetzt") haben sich die Bänder nicht bewährt. Er schwört auf die AMS-Prothese.
Ich habe am kommenden Freitag einen Termin in der Uniklinik in Heidelberg. Ich werde die von Ihnen geannten Alternativen selbstverständlich zur Diskussion stellen. 
Da Sie mir raten, die Prothese nur als letzte Alternative zu sehen, haben Sie bestimmt gute Gründe, die gegen die Prothese sprechen. Können sie mir Ihre Gründe nenen (evt. als PN) oder mir eine Lit.-Quelle nennen? Ich habe natürlich auch Bedenken gegen die Prothese. Diese Gründe sind mehr psychologischer Art - nicht wissenschaftlich belegt.

 Mit freundlichem Gruß
WenerR.

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Mitbetroffene (insbesonder was Inkontinenz betrifft),

Inzwischen hat das Gespräch in der Uniklinik in Heidelberg stattgefunden: Es war sehr angenehem und hat mich wieder eine Stück schlauer gemacht. Die unter Nr. 41 von "Urologe" geäußerte Meinung wurde teilweise bestätigt:
- Unterspritzung ist offensichtlich nicht mehr "Stand der Technik" (der Ing. bricht wieder durch)
- ProActBallons kämen bei mir auch nicht in Frage
- Empfehlung der Ärztin war: ARGUS - Band. In Heidelberg wird dieses Band (Ausage der Ärztin) häufiger implantiert als der AMS-Sphinkter. Sollte das Band auf Dauer nicht den erhofften Effekt haben, kann immer noch der AMS-Sphinkter implantiert werden. Vorteile des ARGUS - Bandes im Vergleich zum AMS: Kleinere Operation mit geringeren Risiken.
Ich bin jetzt dabei, mich noch ausführlicher als schon geschehen mit dem Band zu beschäftigen. Ich bin dabei auf interessante Artikel bzw. Referate von Prof. Hübner (Korneuburg) gestoßen, der sehr übersichtlich und verständlich  auf die einzelnen operativen Therapiemöglichkeiten zur Behebung der Inkontinenz eingeht. 
Ich wäre natürlich noch weiterhin auf Erfahrungsberichte von Betroffenen (AMS-Sphinkter, ARGUS-Band oder andere Therapien) interessiert. Bisher war der Rücklauf von Antworten doch eher enttäuschend.
Schöne Pfingstfeiertage wünscht
WenerR.

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Mitbetroffene (insbesondere Inkontinenz),

inzwischen habe ich von zwei Mitbetroffenen Antwort bekommen (nochmals vielen Dank für die Infos):
- ARGUS - Band: wurde einem stark inkontinenten Mitbetroffenen vor über 5 Jahren mit gutem Erfolg (geringe Restinkontinenz) eingesetzt.
- AMS - Sphinkter: in einem Telefongespräch viele Details erfahren. Der Mitbetroffene trägt seit über 12 Jahren einen künstl Sphinkter. Er ist damit sehr zufrieden.

Dank des Forums bin ich jetzt viel schlauer. Meine Entscheidung werde ich voraussichtlich im 4. Quartal d. J. treffen.

Anderes Thema: Ich hatte früher in diesem thread berichtet, dass ich eine Reha beantragt hatte, die jedoch abgelehnt wurde. Auf allgemeinen Rat habe ich dann im Jan. d. J. Widerspruch eingelegt. Am 1. Juli (nach über 6 Monaten!) erhielt ich den Widerspruchsbescheid: Wie zu erwarten war, wurde der Widerspruch abgelehnt; d. h. eine Reha nicht genehmigt. Die Begründung lautet u. a.: "Zur Besserung Ihres derzeitigen Gesundheitszustandes ist eine Rehabilitationsleistung nicht die geeignete Behandlung. Die bei Ihnen vorliegenden gesundheitlichen Beschwerden bedürfen einer ambulanten Krankenbehandlung." In meinem Antrag des Arztes war auf die starke Inkontinenz hingewiesen worden. Ich hoffte bei Antragstellung noch, durch anderes Training und andere Alternativmethoden eine Besserung zu erzielen. Ich deute den Bescheid so, dass Inkontinenz kein ausreichender Grund für eine Reha ist (dies steht für mich jedoch im Widerspruch zu der Aussage im Widerspruchsbescheid: " ...können .. onkologische Rehabilitationsleistungen erbracht werden, wenn erhebliche Funktionsstörungen ... durch Komplikationen beziehungsweise Therapiefolgen vorliegen.")

Da ich inzwischen weiß, dass meine Inkontinenz durch die Beschädigung des Sphinkters hervorgerufen wird, sehe ich in einer Reha wirklich keinen Verbesserungsmöglichkeit mehr.

Sollte jemand noch Erfahrungen mit Band oder künstl. Sphinkter haben - ich freue mich über jede weitere Information.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Mitbetroffene (insbesondere mit Inkontinenz),

das Leben bringt immer wieder Überraschungen!

Im Mai 2010 wurde eine Blasenspiegelung mit "eindeutigem Ergebnís" durchgeführt (posting 48): "... Sphinkterkerbe bei 9 Uhr mit inkomplettem Sphinkterschluß". Die Empfehlung lautete: " ... Implantation eine artefiziellen AMS.Sphinkters."
Empfehlungen hier im Forum und eigene Recherchen führten mich mehr in Richtung eines Bandes (welches war offen). Ich habe deshalb in einer anderen Klinik eine weitere Blasenspiegelung durchführen lassen. Der sehr kompetente und kooperative Chefarzt dieser anderen Klinik fand keine Kerbe (ich konnte mich selbst von Innen sehen und konnte ebenfalls keine "Kerbe" erkennen). Sein Befund lautet: "... träger, jedoch komplett schließender Sphinkter externus, keine Läsion des Sphinkters darstellbar." Empfehlung: "... die Implantation eines Advancebandes zu 80 % eine Kontinenz des Patienten bewirken."
Aufgrund dieser Empfehlung plane ich für den Januar die Implantation des Advancebandes (ich habe mich über die einzelen Bänder informiert und kam zu dem Schluß, dass das Advanceband für mich voraussichtlich Vorteile hat).
Eine offene Frage ist jedoch: Wo lasse ich mir das Band einbauen. Ich tendiere natürlich zu der Klinik, in der die Voruntersuchungen gemacht wurden. Das Problem ist nur, dass diese Klinik ca. 6 Bahnstunden von meinem Wohnort entfernt ist. Deshalb meine Frage:
Wer hat *Erfahrung mit einem Dammschnitt*? Ist eine 6-stündige Fahrt nach dem Krankenhausaufenthalt (ca. 3 Tage) "erträglich" und sinnvoll: Bekanntlich wird auch bei RPE gelegentlich mit dem Dammschnitt gearbeitet. Die Erfahrungen dürften auf meinen Fall übertragbar sein.
Sollte die Op in der entfernten Klinik nicht ratsam sein, dann ist die Frage welche Klinik im Rhein-Neckar-Raum hat die meiste Erfahrung mit dem Advance-Band? Es ist schwierig an Op-Zahlen heranzukommen. Vielleicht kann mir auch in diesem Punkt jemand von Euch weiterhelfen?

Mit freundlichem Gruß
aus der verschneiten Pfalz
Werner

----------


## skipper

Hallo Werner,
die weiteste Fahrt lohnt sich, wenn der ausführende Operateur viel Erfahrung hat und du ein gutes Gefühl bei diesem Arzt.
Bin 4 Tage nach RPE mit dem Auto als Beifahrer 6 Stunden nach Hause gefahren worden. War nicht angenehm , aber auch nicht sehr schmerzhaft, nur Bodenwellen und Schlaglöcher waren fies. 
viele Grüße und viel Glück für die bevorstehende OP
aus der nicht verschneiten Südpfalz
Skipper

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Werner,

prinzipiell spricht gegen eine weitere Entfernung nichts, wenn da nicht der Dammschnitt wäre. Bei meiner Reha habe ich eine Reihe von Dammschnitt Operierte erlebt, die doch noch erhebliche Beschwerden beim Sitzen hatten. Ein Ringkissen kann da sehr hilfreich sein.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Werner,

neulich war ich bei der SHG Rhein-Main in Offenbach bei einem Vortrag von OA Dr. Schuster, einem sehr erfahrenem Sphinkter-Operateur vom Klinikum Ludwigshafen.

Mir ist noch folgendes in Erinnerung:

- von Unterspritzungen rät er ab, weil sie bei nachfolgenden Operationen Probleme machen können
- aus seiner Sicht ist das ProAct-System "out" wegen mangelnden Erfolges
- Schlingensysteme bringen nur etwas, wenn der Schließmuskel nicht verletzt ist. Denn Schlingensysteme heben den Schließmuskel nur in seine ursprüngliche Positon hoch und wenn er verletzt ist, kann er auch in seiner urprünglichen Position nicht richtig arbeiten.
- wenn der Schließmuskel verletzt ist, dann hilft nur der Sphinkter.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Skipper,



> Hallo Werner,
> Bin 4 Tage nach RPE mit dem Auto als Beifahrer 6 Stunden nach Hause gefahren worden. aus der nicht verschneiten Südpfalz
> Skipper


Hattest du Dammschnitt oder Bauchschnitt? 
Viele Grüße in die "Provence Deutschlands", d. h. in die Südpfalz.
Werner (aus der Vorderpfalz)

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Hansjörg,



> Hallo Werner,
> - wenn der Schließmuskel verletzt ist, dann hilft nur der Sphinkter.
> 
> .


Genau das ist die Frage bei mir:

Erster Befund: Kerbe im Sphinkter (diese Spiegelung war in LU)
Zweiter Befund: Keine Läsion (Schaden) darstellbar (Spiegelung in Magdeburg).

Ich vertraue der zweiten Spiegelung (die ich am Bildschirm verfolgen konnte) - deshalb habe ich mich für ein Band entschieden.
Nach meinem Wissensstand soll das Advanceband den Harnleiter weniger "einquetschen" und deshalb auf Dauer weniger Schaden anrichten. Sollte der Erfolg nicht eintreten, kann ich immer noch den AMS-Sphinkter implantieren lassen.

Viele Grüße
Werner

----------


## WenerR.

*Eine Erfolgsstory* ! (besonders interessant für Inkontinenzbetroffene)

Ich habe in diesem thread über meine Probleme mit der Inkontinenz berichtet. Ich war auf der Suche nach "meiner" Lösung für das Problem - eine Reihe von Forumsteilnehmern haben mir per mail oder Anruf gute Ratschläge gegeben. Aufgrund der mir zugänglichen Informationen habe ich mich für die Implantation eines Advance-Bandes entschieden (sollte Bedarf bestehen, so kann ich die Gründe für meine Entscheidung erläutern).

Am Mo, dem 24.01.2011 wurde mir im Klinkum Magdeburg (Chefarzt Dr. Hein) ein Advanceband implantiert. Die Op + Narkose war problemlos. Am Frei., dem 28.01.2011 wurde ich* kontinent* entlassen. Ich habe seit meiner Op keinen Tropfen Urin in die Vorlage verloren - seit gestern habe ich keine Vorlage mehr eingelegt. 

Es stellt sich die Frage: Hatte ich "nur" Glück? Ich glaube nein. Die vorausgehende Blasenspiegelung und der durchgeführte Gozzi-Test zeigte, dass meine Inkontinenz für eine Band-Implantation "geeignet" ist. Das Op-Team in Magdeburg hat inzwischen soviel Erfahrung, dass eine Prognose (natürlich keine Garantie!) möglich ist.

Reicht die Erfahrung von einer Woche aus, um eine endgültige Aussage zu machen? Natürlich nicht. Im Moment bin ich über meinen neuen Zustand sehr froh - was die Zukunft bringt, wird sich zeigen. Nach Aussage der Ärzte wird durch ein Advance-Band für die Zukunft nichts "verbaut", d.h. sollte es notwendig werden, kann später immer noch ein AMS-Sphinkter implantiert werden.

Ich werde in gewissen Abständen über meine weitere Entwicklung berichten. Für weitere Fragen von Betroffenen stehe ich zur Verfügung.

Ein froher, trockener
Werner

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Mitbetroffene (insbesoners Inkontinenzbetroffene),

vor 6 Monaten habe ich ein ADVANCE-Band implantiert bekommen - und wie ist der Zustand der Inkontinenz inzwischen?
Ich bin weiterhin trocken, mit einer kleinen Einschränkung: Insbesondere beim Spielen bzw. beim Hochheben meiner Enkelkinder gehen schon vereinzelt ein paar Tropfen ab. Ich trage in diesen Fällen vorbeugend eine Mini-Vorlage. Ansonsten geht es mir sehr gut. Die Zeit, in der ich 5 - 10 große Vorlagen pro Tag verbrauchte liegt schon "weit zurück". Ich habe mich 3 Monate sehr geschont. Inzwischen gehe ich wieder schwimmen und fahre auch wieder Rad - weitgehend problemfrei.

Und was macht mein "Untermieter"? Die positiven Prognosen scheinen sich zu erfüllen. Der PSA-Wert ist konstant < 0,01.

Ich werde in gewissen Abständen über die weitere Entwicklung informieren.

Ein weiterhin froher
Werner

----------


## skipper

Hallo Werner,
schön von deiner positiven Entwicklung zu lesen. Es zeigt , das man die bei einigen eintretenden negativen Begleiterscheinungen der OP durchaus in den Griff bekommen kann, Hartnäckigkeit und gute Ärzte vorausgesetzt.
Weiterhin viel Lebensfreude mit den Enkelkindern und allzeit ein PSA<0,01.
Gruß Skipper

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Mitbetroffene (insbesondere von Inkontinenz betroffen),

heute vor einem Jahr wurde mir im Klinikum Magdeburg ein ADVANCE-Band eingesetzt. Wie versprochen, will ich über meinen Zustand in gewissen Abständen berichten:
Nach der RPE(12/2008) litt ich unter starker Inkontinenz. Das vergangene Jahr (mit ACVANCE-Band) war im Vergleich dazu ein schönes Jahr. Viele Aktivitäten (Sauna, Sport, schwimmen, rumtoben mit den Enkeln) waren wieder problemlos möglich. Wie  früher, konnte ich in 2011 auch das Sportabzeichen wieder machen.
Wie ist mein aktueller Zustand? Über ein halbes jahr war ich konstant kontinent. Dann begann es bei bestimmten Aktivitäten wieder zu tröpfeln. Derzeit trage ich konstant eine kleine Vorlage, die in der Regel für einen Tag reicht. An manchen Tagen ist der Verlust an Urin wieder größer, d. h. ich wechsle die Vorlage untertags einmal. Ich konnte noch nicht klar zuordnen, warum die Verluste unterschiedlich sind. Natürlich führen bestimmte  Aktivitäten  in der Regel zu mehr Verlust. Manchmal reicht schon ein größerer Spaziergang etc. um die Urinverlust zu erhöhen (dies ist jedoch nicht sicher reproduzierbar).
Zusammenfasung: Durch das ADVANCE-Band bin ich auch nach einem Jahr (fast) kontinent. Die Op war für mich ein großer Erfolg.

Viele Grüße
Werner

PS: Ich schreibe von "fast kontinent", ein Anderer würde meine jetzigen Zustand vielleicht als inkontinent beschreiben. Es hängt immer davon ab, von "welcher Seite" man kommt: von kontinent oder von starker Inkontinenz.
Übrigens: PSA konstant < 0,01 - das ist auch nicht unwichtig!

----------


## WenerR.

Hallo Inkontinenzbetroffene,

wie versprochen, hier mein jährlicher Bericht zu dem Stand der Inkontinenz nach der Implantation des ADVANCE - Bandes (01/2011):

In dem vergangenen Jahr hat sich mein Zustand minimal verschlechtert; d. h. ich trage weiterhin konstant eine kleine Vorlage, die oftmals für den ganzen Tag reicht. Bei größeren körperlichen Aktivitäten nimmt die Inkontinenz zu. Dies bedeutet gut zu planen; d. h. wenn möglich nach 2-3 Std. die Vorlage wechseln. Für mich ist entscheidend, dass mein derzeitiger Zustand mich nicht hindert, aktiv am Leben teilzunehmen (mit Enkeln toben, wandern, Bergtouren, schwimmen, Sauna usw.).

Quintessenz: Auch nach zwei Jahren ist mein Zustand um Klassen besser als vor der Implantation des ADVANCE - Bandes. Erfreulicherweise ist der PSA - Wert weiterhin bei 
< 0,01.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WenerR.

Fünf Jahre nach RPE

Meine RPE fand im Dez. 2008 statt. Postoperative Ergebnisse: pT2c, pN0(0/21), R0, L0, N0, Gleasonscore: 7 (3+4), kein Nerverhalt.
Ich glaube es ist Zeit einen "Abschlußbericht" zu formulieren.

*Krebs:* Die positiven Prognosen haben sich bestätigt. Der PSA-Wert liegt konstant < 0,01; d. h. ich bin "per Definition" geheilt. In den vergangenen fünf Jahren sind zwei enge Bekannte an Pca gestorben (jeweils ohne RPE): Ich glaube, ich habe nicht alles falsch gemacht.

*Impotenz:* Da ich nicht nerverhaltend operiert wurde, herrscht natürlich "tote Hose". Meine Frau und ich müssen damit leben - und wir können damit leben.

*Inkontinenz:* Ich war die ersten zwei Jahre stark inkontinent, trotz AHB und intensivem Training (6 Monate) und weiterem reduziertem Training. Weitere Untersuchungen und viele Übderlegungen endeten in der Implantation eines ADVANCE - Bandes. Ich war zuerst 6 Monate trocken. Die Inkontinenz nahm dann langsam wieder zu, blieb jedoch weit von dem schlimmen Zustand vor der Implantation entfernt. Ich benutze z. Z. in der Regel zwei kleine Vorlagen pro Tag. Entscheidend für mich ist, dass ich mein alltägliches Leben (Aktivität mit den Enkeln, Sport, wandern, Sauna, Vereinsaktivitäten, u. a. m.) wieder aufnehmen konnte. Sollte, wider erwarten, eine deutliche Verschlechterung auftreten, bleibt mir die Möglichkeit der Implantation eines künstlichen Sphinkters offen.

*Forum:* Ich habe das Forum erst nach der RPE entdeckt; das Forum hatte also auf diese Entscheidung keinen Einfluß. Später war es mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung hilfreich (vielen Dank für die "Unterstützer"). 

*Zusammenfassung:* Ich hatte sicher Glück, vielleicht auch die Fähigkeit, mich mit den Folgen der RPE zu arrangieren. Welchen Rat kann ich Neubetroffenen geben? Man muß sich informieren, auch um Rat fragen und dann selbst entscheiden. Nach der Entscheidung nach vorne sehen - Überlegungen, was wäre geworden wenn .., bringen einen sicher nicht weiter. 

Viele Grüße
Werner

----------


## WenerR.

12 Jahre nach RPE.

Kleine Ergänzung bzw. Aktualisierung meines "Abschlußberichtes".

*Krebs:* bisher jährlich eine Kontrolle des PSA-Wertes; jeweils <0,01. Ich werde die Kontrolle voraussichtlich einstellen.

*Impotenz:* unverändert

*Inkontinenz:* Ich bin weiterhin inkontinent. Inzwischen habe ich schon "Routine"; d.h. man gewöhnt sich auch daran. Ich benutze bewusst große Vorlagen (6 Tropfen). Damit bin ich mir sicher, daß nichts daneben geht, da diese Vorlagen der männlichen Anatomie besser angepasst sind als kleine Vorlagen.
Die Überlegung, mir einen künstlichen Sphinkter (AMS 800) implantieren zu lassen, habe ich inzwischen beendet. Einer der Gründe, warum ich mich dagegen entschieden habe, ist die hohe Revisionsrate. Ich wollte einfach nicht, alle 5 Jahre (im Mittel) mich einer schweren Operation unterziehen müssen.

*Forum:* ich bin immer noch gelegentlicher, stiller Mitleser: Die Qualität vieler Beitgräge ist weiterhin hoch - die anderen Beiträge kann man ignorieren.

*Zusammenfassung:* Die erfolgreiche RPE hat mein Leben verändert. Entscheidend ist, daß das Thema Pca dadurch abgeschlossen wurde. Die unerfreulichen Nebenwirkungen habe ich akzeptiert. Das ich damit gut leben kann verdanke ich u. a. meiner Frau und meiner Familie.

Viele Grüße
Werner

----------


## Michi1

Da muss ich dir ein wenig wiedersprechen. So groß ist diese Op nicht. Ich bin sogar schon so weit das ich vielleicht schon nach 4 Jahren einen neuen Implantieren lasse. So frei fühlt man sich.

----------


## Trekker

> 12 Jahre nach RPE.
> 
> *Zusammenfassung:* Die erfolgreiche RPE hat mein Leben verändert. Entscheidend ist, daß das Thema Pca dadurch abgeschlossen wurde. Die unerfreulichen Nebenwirkungen habe ich akzeptiert. Das ich damit gut leben kann verdanke ich u. a. meiner Frau und meiner Familie.


Bezüglich der Inkontinenz hat man Dir sicher etwas zu viel weggeschnitten, aber möglicherweise hat das auch den PCa besiegt. So gesehen kannst Du zufrieden sein, zumal Du die Inkontinenz einigermaßen in den Griff bekommen hast. Weiterhin viel Glück wünscht Henry

----------

